# Milan-Emirates: più soldi al Lione.



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2020)

Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.

Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
> Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.
> 
> Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.



Gazidis fallimentare da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
> Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.
> 
> Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.



14 mln. Pazzesco. 

E' il CR7 degli AD


----------



## iceman. (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> 14 mln. Pazzesco.
> 
> E' il CR7 degli AD



Che ci vogliamo aspettare da uno che dice che dovremmo essere contenti di giocare contro juve,inter,lazio etc.?
Ma l'italiano lo ha imparato poi?


----------



## Aron (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
> Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.
> 
> Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.




Chi l'avrebbe mai detto


----------



## gabri65 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> 14 mln. Pazzesco.
> 
> E' il CR7 degli AD



Finito di commentare su un altro thread. Ma sì, questo è un fenomeno.

Tra un po' dovremo mettere sulle maglie la scritta "spazio disponibile", come sui cartelli che si trovano lungo le statali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
> Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.
> 
> Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.



sembra poco ma è il 50% in più.

lasciate almeno 10 anni a gazidis prima di giudicarlo


----------



## varvez (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi, mi sembra chiaro che l'aumento del fatturato frega 0 a questi signori. Stanno ottenendo quello che vogliono con la rasata degli ingaggi e il contenimento dei costi, devono vendere mica sviluppare business.

Pensavo fosse chiaro, ormai.


----------



## Zanc9 (6 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Finito di commentare su un altro thread. Ma sì, questo è un fenomeno.
> 
> Tra un po' dovremo mettere sulle maglie la scritta "spazio disponibile", come sui cartelli che si trovano lungo le statali.



"Questo spazio può essere tuo! "


----------



## vannu994 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi la colpa è dei risultati sportivi, siamo una squadra di Calcio i risultati anche a livello commerciale sono la conseguenza di quello che accadde in campo, se da 7 anni non vediamo la champions neanche per sbaglio è ovvio che portiamo meno visibilità. Vedrete che nel momento in cui torneremo stabilimente nell’Europa che conta non tarderanno ad arrivare anche le sponsorizzazioni. Speriamo che accada in fretta, perché ogni anno che passa il brand Milan vale sempre meno...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
> Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.
> 
> Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.



Cosa vuol dire non partecipare alla CL 

Purtroppo chiamarsi Milan non ci salva da tutto, sono venute fuori parecchie squadre nell' ultimo decennio che ci hanno abbondantemente sostituito ( PSG e City in primis)

Maledirò finchè campo il giorno che sono stati REGALATI per 60 milioni Ibra + Thiago


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire non partecipare alla CL
> 
> Purtroppo chiamarsi Milan non ci salva da tutto, sono venute fuori parecchie squadre nell' ultimo decennio che ci hanno abbondantemente sostituito ( PSG e City in primis)
> 
> Maledirò finchè campo il giorno che sono stati REGALATI per 60 milioni Ibra + Thiago



Risparmia le maledizioni adesso per chi potrebbe mettere soldi in sponsor, aumentare il fatturato e rinforzare la squadra per arrivare in CL a colpo sicuro e non lo fa.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Risparmia le maledizioni adesso per chi potrebbe mettere soldi in sponsor, aumentare il fatturato e rinforzare la squadra per arrivare in CL a colpo sicuro e non lo fa.



Tra mercato ed ingaggi, dovremmo arrivare costantemente secondi/terzi, non è certo stato il denaro a mancare negli ultimi anni, è oggettivo dai, non c'è nemmeno da discuterne.

E' il patrimonio tecnico che fa pietà rispetto a quanto costa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra mercato ed ingaggi, dovremmo arrivare costantemente secondi/terzi, non è certo stato il denaro a mancare negli ultimi anni, è oggettivo dai, non c'è nemmeno da discuterne.
> 
> E' il patrimonio tecnico che fa pietà rispetto a quanto costa.



Mettendo soldi in sponsor ora avremmo potuto avere una squadra decisamente migliore invece che questa estate abbiamo speso per l’intero mercato poco più di quanto l’Inter ha speso per il solo Lukaku.

Il grosso delle nostre spese sono state fatte nell’Estate del 2017.

Ma se hai sbagliato non ti puoi fermare, altrimenti in CL non ci torni più. Se lo strozzino mettesse l’equivalente in denaro fresco del 30% del fatturato del club che la UEFA permette, da regolamento, di mettere, saremmo in ben altra situazione adesso.


----------



## overlord (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ovvio che contano i risultati deludenti e la mancanza della CL, ci mancherebbe altro. Credo nessuno sia così stupido da non saperlo.
PERO'
questo CR7 degli AD ci era stato pubblicizzato come un visionario/messia/guru capace di vendere la sabbia agli egiziani e il ghiaccio agli eschimesi. 
ORA
sarebbe il caso si levasse dai cogl1oni visto che, oltre a non averci fatto fare un solo piccolo minimo minuscolo passo avanti, ha costantemente intralciato il lavoro della parte sportiva nella ricostruzione per il ritorno in CL.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Febbraio 2020)

L’uomo medio della strada che fa quadrare i conti della famiglia difficilmente farebbe peggio di gazzosa


----------



## kipstar (6 Febbraio 2020)

credo che la cosa più importante da capire in questa cose è che si dovrebbe imbastire una squadra per ritornare in champions league il prima possibile....ma no che lotti per il 4 posto.....che sia stabile sul secondo e terzo. altrimenti non ne vieni fuori.....
lo so che c'è il FFP ma mi pare che sia chiaro che sponsor e risultati sportivi vadano a braccetto.....se stiamo ad aspettare i colpi di fortuna o le stagioni magiche stiamo freschi......imho....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> credo che la cosa più importante da capire in questa cose è che si dovrebbe imbastire una squadra per ritornare in champions league il prima possibile....ma no che lotti per il 4 posto.....che sia stabile sul secondo e terzo. altrimenti non ne vieni fuori.....
> lo so che c'è il FFP ma mi pare che sia chiaro che sponsor e risultati sportivi vadano a braccetto.....se stiamo ad aspettare i colpi di fortuna o le stagioni magiche stiamo freschi......imho....



E sarebbe fattibile, se lo strozzino mettesse soldi in sponsorships da parti correlate, *cosa che il regolamento dell’Uefa permette.*

La UEFA permette di mettere in soldi freschi, ogni anno, l’equivalente di ben il 30% del fatturato di un club. E il Milan ha un fatturato, stando ai dati della Deloitte Football Money League 2020, di 207,7 milioni di euro. Fate voi i conti della quantità in denaro fresco che Idiott potrebbe mettere da norme Uefa, denaro che andrebbe a ingrassare il fatturato e ci permetterebbe una squadra più competitiva. È per questo che dico che Idiott è un cancro.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
> Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.
> 
> Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.



Dopo tempo zero progressi nei vari settori. Ergo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dopo tempo zero progressi nei vari settori. Ergo...



Ergo fuori dalle palle. Sia lui che lo strozzino.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> 14 mln. Pazzesco.
> 
> E' il CR7 degli AD



Quando capirete che giocare la champions league ha un suo peso per quanto riguarda gli sponsor sarà troppo tardi.
Il Lione è agli ottavi di champions league mentre noi son 5 anni che la guardiamo dal divano e manco facciamo l'europa league.

Detto ciò anche a me stà deludendo Gazidis eh
Però ovvio che Emirates, o chi per esso, non guarda solo il nome prima di darti i soldi.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta CM.com la partnership tra Milan Ed Emirates non sta dando i risultati auspicati.
> Si parla di 14 milioni di euro a stagione per il nuovo contratto.
> 
> Emirates ha sottoscritto un contratto anche con il Lione, e i francesi prenderanno più soldi del Milan: 20 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan di Gazidis insegue anche a livello commerciale.



Facciamo troppo schifo per pensare di portare sponsor importanti. Loro vogliono visibilità, questa gliela dai con i grandi campioni e con la partecipazione alla competizioni che tutto il mondo guarda.


----------



## Butcher (6 Febbraio 2020)

Che incompetenza


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> credo che la cosa più importante da capire in questa cose è che si dovrebbe imbastire una squadra per ritornare in champions league il prima possibile....ma no che lotti per il 4 posto.....che sia stabile sul secondo e terzo. altrimenti non ne vieni fuori.....
> lo so che c'è il FFP ma mi pare che sia chiaro che sponsor e risultati sportivi vadano a braccetto.....se stiamo ad aspettare i colpi di fortuna o le stagioni magiche stiamo freschi......imho....



Con la gestione attuale, cioè il ridimensionamento costante per permettere alla rosa di spedire il tal dei tali cesso che guadagna quel mln di più per prendere una "scommessa" che invece guadagna 1 mln-1 mln e mezzo di meno non andremo mai da nessuna parte, sgraveremo i costi quello sicuro ma avremo sempre la certezza di non crescere mai... rimanere agli stessi livelli è impossibile, per questo rido quando si esulta perché abbiamo ceduto un paio di giocatori e non abbiamo preso nessuno, mica si rimane stabili, no, si va giù perché non si raggiungerà nessun obbiettivo finché non avrai ben chiaro un progetto tecnico adeguato per un paio d'anni.
Emirates e gli altri sponsor hanno ragione, non mi sorprenderei se tra un paio d'anni avessimo come sponsor Givova che fa le tute per il grande fratello (!), fanno bene, ragazzi tutte queste cessioni senza nessun progetto tecnico importante ci porteranno nel baratro perché invece di abituarci ai cessi costosi ci abitueremo ai cessetti un po' meno costosi.
Al Milan servono dei colpi importanti, chiariamo, serve liberare il monte ingaggi per poterci permettere di inserire almeno un giocatore "pronto", una non scommessa, così mi starebbe bene, spedisci Suso, Wtorek, qualcun altro ma prendi il titolare forte, di ruolo, così non ha nemmeno senso l'acquisto di Ibra.
Problema è che con questa proprietà e questi incapaci in dirigenza non faremo nessun colpo decente al posto di 3 mediocri, i vari Duarte e simili, per cui accontentiamoci di rimanere fuori dall'EL un altro anno.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Facciamo troppo schifo per pensare di portare sponsor importanti. Loro vogliono visibilità, questa gliela dai con i grandi campioni e con la partecipazione alla competizioni che tutto il mondo guarda.



triste ma vero.
Impossibile avere sponsor importanti se i risultati in campo rimangono questi e sopratutto se continuiamo a mancare la qualificazione alla champions.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Per cgi dice: champions champions.... se andassimo in champions riuscirebbe anche al mio cane aumentare i ricevi... noi abbiamo preso il gierresedde degli ad proprio perche non eravamo/siamo in champions!!!
Gazzosa sarebbe da lapidare sotto la curva sud. Dal suo arrivo siamo passati dal “cr7 degli ad..adesso ci mangiamo la uefaaaa” alle scuse “eh ma senza gembions....”


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Febbraio 2020)

Servono più dirigenti, ORA


----------



## nybreath (7 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gazidis fallimentare da tutti i punti di vista.



Ma di cosa? Perchè mai il milan dovrebbe prendere di piu del Lione che fa la CL?. Se da anni non vediamo la CL manco per sogno è assolutamente normale che scendano le sponsorizzazioni, e voler dare la colpa a qualsiasi dirigente che sta da meno di un anno non ha assolutamente senso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa? Perchè mai il milan dovrebbe prendere di piu del Lione che fa la CL?. Se da anni non vediamo la CL manco per sogno è assolutamente normale che scendano le sponsorizzazioni, e voler dare la colpa a qualsiasi dirigente che sta da meno di un anno non ha assolutamente senso.



Insomma, la proprietà non si può criticare nonostante non porti sponsor interni (tradotto: nonostante non pompi soldi nel Milan, cosa che potrebbe fare), il pelato sudafricano non si può criticare nonostante non porti sponsor esterni.... insomma, sono incriticabili.


----------

